# KALAMAZOO CYCLE AND ELECTRICAL SUPPLY



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2017)

I found this story on the web: Barry


This was it seems a badge used by Kalamazoo Cycle and Electrical Supply which was owned by Earl O'Byrne.  I visited his shop numerous times in the early 80's and bought lots of cool old parts. He was killed in the shop and it closed soon after, around 1988.  Earl was a real character and I always had to convince him to sell me things. Even though he eventually let me go upstairs to find stuff there was lots of stuff in another building which I never saw.

They were located on the Corner of Harrison Street and Michigan Avenue. Two brothers ran the Harrison St. Bike Shop (as it was called, by some).  Most children were in awe of this place, the room in the back where most of the new bikes were, the look of disorganization of the rest of the place, but if someone asked for a part, the brothers knew right where to go to get it. it was a place of wonder.  One of the brothers were murdered there in the shop, it was closed down shortly after that.  The murderer is serving life in prison.


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 28, 2017)

I believe I am the author of the first paragraph quoted here.The first time I visited his shop there was a pile of frames in the front of the building. The top frame on the pile was a Silver king hextube frame. I believe when Earl was murdered it was during a robbery. I recall the first time I bought stuff from him in the early 80's I spent around $700.00 and paid in cash. When I paid he hustled off to the white front building in the picture which I suspected was where he lived. I assumed he was stashing the cash in his residence. At that time I thought that that was not very smart as it advertised that there may be large amounts of cash on the premises.
That is Earl himself in the pictures. After they closed there was an auction and a lot of the stuff from his shop turned up at Ann Arbor that year.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2017)

Great to meet you! All the info you have would be cool. I've been researching Schwinn dealers before the war and the headbadge names they used. I've found nearly 200 names so far. It's amazing how many names were used and the wild names themselves. Thanx, Barry


----------



## runningbarre (May 15, 2017)

I worked there when I was sixteen. My first job...didn't last long.  I could not figure out what they really wanted me to do.  Cool shop though,  Just full of bike parts.  So cool.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 15, 2017)

Interesting stuff.. My wife grew up in Kalamazoo (Portage) and we go there a few times a year to visit. Her neice worked at the food Co-op for many years seen in the photo where the building is being torn down.
  I'll have to ask my brother in law if he remembers the place.  Now I need to find a bike with one of these headbadges...


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Guys! Any more information is welcome! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2017)

runningbarre said:


> I worked there when I was sixteen. My first job...didn't last long.  I could not figure out what they really wanted me to do.  Cool shop though,  Just full of bike parts.  So cool.



Hello, Do you remember if they had any other names on the bikes besides Kalamazoo Supercycle? Thanx! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> Interesting stuff.. My wife grew up in Kalamazoo (Portage) and we go there a few times a year to visit. Her neice worked at the food Co-op for many years seen in the photo where the building is being torn down.
> I'll have to ask my brother in law if he remembers the place.  Now I need to find a bike with one of these headbadges...



Cool! Let me know what you find out. Thanx, Barry


----------



## cds2323 (May 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 457786 View attachment 457787
> 
> I found this story on the web: Barry
> 
> ...





I too, grew up in the Kalamazoo area. I remember the shop and the two brothers. I'm not sure the badge was exclusive to Schwinns that they sold. I've seen amf/cwc bikes with the badges and I think I remember seeing a Shelby built bike once. I'm not sure the badges were always on new bikes either. They may have put them on bikes that they refurbished. I saw a prewar Schwinn DX with an old bike shop paint job with darts and pinstripes that had the badge.

These days it seems most bikes with them are bought for their badges. A few have been sold here. And the majority of the bikes I've seen with them have been Schwinns. They're popular at the local shows here.

The trouser clip ad I believe is from an earlier company with the same name from circa 1900.


----------



## cds2323 (May 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, Do you remember if they had any other names on the bikes besides Kalamazoo Supercycle? Thanx! Barry




I only remember the badges you posted, don't recall seeing any others.


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the information! I thought they were the same Company. 
I've read about other shops putting Badges on used bikes. Cool! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> I only remember the badges you posted, don't recall seeing any others.



Thanks! Have a great evening. Barry


----------



## cds2323 (May 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks for the information! I thought they were the same Company.
> I've read about other shops putting Badges on used bikes. Cool! Barry




I'm not 100% sure but they probably used them on both new and used bikes.

Here's an old ad I had posted in my Kalamazoo album.


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2017)

OOOH! Very cool! Thank you. Barry


----------



## JKinKazoo (Sep 19, 2019)

I have lived in Kalamazoo my whole life, all my bikes I had as a kid came from the Harrison street bike shop. Thanks for sharing and taking me back many years.


----------

